# Warehouse 13, 6/3/13 - S04E15



## CoxInPHX

Warehouse 13, 6/3/13 - S04E15

Season Pass did not pick up tonight's New episode "Instinct"

First Aired Date Missing.


----------



## Eddief66

I was just about to post about that. It'll show up in your TD list if your SP is set for R&FR.


----------



## HTH

If you miss it, it repeats 2 hours later the same night, and again on Saturday 6/8 at 2 AM/1 AM Central. Just in case you the forum alert gets to you too late.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Well, that was weird...I thought I had manually set it to record this afternoon, but later I noticed it wasn't on the To Do List. So I definitely set it to record, figuring I had skipped a step earlier or something. Checked the To Do List; it was there. But it didn't record.

So not only did my SP not pick it up, but the TiVo simply refuses to record it under any circumstances.

I've scheduled it again for the 11:00 showing; I'll stay up until then to see what happens.


----------



## busyba

I literally just saw this just in time to manually start the recording for the midnight showing.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

The 11:00 showing is now recording, so hopefully I'll wake up in the morning with a nice, complete episode on my TiVo.

Unless it does some indexing mid-episode, realizes that it's recording The Show That Must Not Be Recorded, and stops.


----------



## kdmorse

Whoops... I knew I had something I was supposed to do when I got home...


----------



## wkearney99

Mine missed it too. No idea why. Didn't even show up in the Recording History as being skipped. I just went through the Season Passes list and it was up near the top, with nothing else that would've conflicted with it. I took to time rearrange a couple of them up/down the list. I then manually told it to record the showing of this coming up again on Saturday night.


----------



## bobfrank

It was labeled as a repeat on my Tivo. Thanks to the warning here I got it recorded.


----------



## HTH

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, that was weird...I thought I had manually set it to record this afternoon, but later I noticed it wasn't on the To Do List. So I definitely set it to record, figuring I had skipped a step earlier or something. Checked the To Do List; it was there. But it didn't record.
> 
> So not only did my SP not pick it up, but the TiVo simply refuses to record it under any circumstances.
> 
> I've scheduled it again for the 11:00 showing; I'll stay up until then to see what happens.


The Recording History probably says there was no signal. When this happens, I find it's a good idea to find an opportunity to restart the TiVo. Otherwise, there will come a day where every CableCard tuner has no signal. The restart tends to get the CableCard tuners working again.


----------



## bshrock

"Warehouse 13 - Instinct" was labeled as "NEW" in the upcoming on my Premiere and it was still not recorded. the program is not listed in the recording history to find out why.

TiVo really needs to find a way to FIX this. The Comcast DVR recorded the episode as new without intervention.


----------



## wkearney99

Mine recorded other materials just fine. Defiance was recorded on the same channel just the hour before. Oddly there were NO messages about W13 in the recording history. None, not even the message about not recording it because it was a repeat. It's just like it didn't have a season pass set up for it, but clearly there's one in the season pass list. Very odd.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

HTH said:


> The Recording History probably says there was no signal. When this happens, I find it's a good idea to find an opportunity to restart the TiVo. Otherwise, there will come a day where every CableCard tuner has no signal. The restart tends to get the CableCard tuners working again.


No, it says "Not new"...which is strange, because I set it up as a manual recording not once but twice yesterday, and both times it showed up in the To Do list afterward, but then dropped off for no apparent reason.

I know there was reception, because I saw a bit of Warehouse 13 on the screen after Defiance, before I switched over to a recording.


----------



## b_scott

same thing happened for me. I was very confused.


----------



## stahta01

b_scott said:


> same thing happened for me. I was very confused.


That episode must have covered a very powerful artifact to cause most, if not all, the TiVos to skip recording it.



Tim S.


----------



## b_scott

hahaha 

Luckily I have other ways to watch, so I have it waiting to watch.


----------



## phox_mulder

DirecTV DVR recorded it with no intervention.

Pretty sure I have it doing First Run Only.
Thinking it usually errs on the side of caution, recording things it isn't quite sure are first run or not.
A headache sometimes, other times a good thing.


phox


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

phox_mulder said:


> DirecTV DVR recorded it with no intervention.
> 
> Pretty sure I have it doing First Run Only.
> Thinking it usually errs on the side of caution, recording things it isn't quite sure are first run or not.
> A headache sometimes, other times a good thing.


Yeah, that's why this is so weird. Not only did the SP not pick it up, but the TiVo rejected two attempts to record it manually. I've never seen that happen before! And I've been with TiVo since... (glances at user box) So something unique seemed to be going on.


----------



## CoxInPHX

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yeah, that's why this is so weird. Not only did the SP not pick it up, but the TiVo rejected two attempts to record it manually. I've never seen that happen before! And I've been with TiVo since... (glances at user box) So something unique seemed to be going on.


My manual recording worked fine.

The issue is that the Episode is missing the First Aired Date, see zap2it:
http://tvlistings.zap2it.com/tv/warehouse-13/episode-guide/EP01159848

TiVo was smart enough to put a New tag on it, but I think TiVo completely ignores and does not use that info for scheduling.


----------



## Cheezmo

I got lucky and it was in Suggestions!


----------

